# Pacers/ Toronto Rumor (Artest for Mo Pete & 1st rounder)



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

This comes from Blahzay at Indystar.

And has provided good info before the fact in the past.
Of course I am not saying I can verify this at all ...let me be clear on that.
Like all rumors , just take it with a grain of salt....



> Quote:
> I just heard that there are serious talks between the Pacers and Toronto that would send Artest and the rights to last years pick Ezarem Lorbek to the Raptors.
> 
> In exchange Indy would recieve Morris Peterson and another player as yet un-named but most likely Matt Bonner plus the Raptors 2006 1st round pick.
> ...



http://www2.indystar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=129667


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Hard choice. Im not a big fan of the Pacers building their championship hopes through the draft, but the Raps pick would be pretty high. I also think Mo Pete is a good player who is just tired of losing. He would be a good third option IMO.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

pacerfan23 said:


> This comes from Blahzay at Indystar.
> 
> And has provided good info before the fact in the past.
> Of course I am not saying I can verify this at all ...let me be clear on that.
> ...


I am a very good friend with Blahzay... he is a professional soccer player... he has the same agent as Sarunas... he told me Sarunas would be signing with Indy in June... I never flinched when the Utah and Cleveland talks were happening :biggrin: 

I too am not saying this is a done deal... but I would rely on Blahzay's source better than any media outlet... still he too could be wrong...


----------



## back2newbelf (May 26, 2005)

i actually like this deal because raptors draft pick in '06 will be pretty high, top 5 i would guess. also we don't really have holes we're in need to fill...so


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

back2newbelf said:


> i actually like this deal because raptors draft pick in '06 will be pretty high, top 5 i would guess. also we don't really have holes we're in need to fill...so


Can anyone say... Greg Oden?


----------



## back2newbelf (May 26, 2005)

jermaine7fan said:


> Can anyone say... Greg Oden?


who is this? a projected top-5 pick? (sorry i don't watch any college basketball)


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

That's 07'


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

I like the idea of sending Lorbek away, but Mo Pete seems a little weak. Getting J.J. Redick would be pretty sweet though. 

Oden is 07 at the earliest by the way.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

back2newbelf said:


> who is this? a projected top-5 pick? (sorry i don't watch any college basketball)



#1 High School Senior. Player of the Year as a Junior. Attends school in the home of the Pacers, ie, Indianapolis, Indiana at Lawrence North high school. He'll be going to The Ohio State University.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

He was Mr. Basketball in Indiana as a Junior last year... he was also prolly the best player in the country as a Junior..

He will be the first person to have to deal with the new rule that HS players can't go straight to the NBA.

He will be playing at Ohio State next year...

I would love to have this kid... he's a big man... PF or C


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Toronto has two picks, theirs, which will probably be in the top five and Denver's which could be anywhere really. It doesn't say which pick.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

jermaine7fan said:


> He was Mr. Basketball in Indiana as a Junior last year... he was also prolly the best player in the country as a Junior..



Nope.

1: Mr. Baksetball is only awarded to seniors.

2: Even Josh McRoberts didn't win it. Luke Zeller from Washington High School, the Division 3A champions won.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

PacersguyUSA said:


> I like the idea of sending Lorbek away, but Mo Pete seems a little weak. Getting J.J. Redick would be pretty sweet though.
> 
> Oden is 07 at the earliest by the way.


Really... they have to do two years of college... I thought it was just one? OK... I don't want the deal then :biggrin:


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

jermaine7fan said:


> Really... they have to do two years of college... I thought it was just one? OK... I don't want the deal then :biggrin:



He'll be a freshman at The Ohio State University this time next year.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

PacersguyUSA said:


> Nope.
> 
> 1: Mr. Baksetball is only awarded to seniors.
> 
> 2: Even Josh McRoberts didn't win it. Luke Zeller from Washington High School, the Division 3A champions won.


We all make mistakes... :biggrin: 

He's still one bad mutha...


----------



## changv10 (Apr 25, 2005)

Just fyi, we can't trade our own 1st rounder because we owe one to the Bobcats via the Cavs on a deal waaaaay back for Lamond Murray. The pick is protected till like 2008 ...
Denver's pick we have from the Carter deal ... that's the only 1st round pick we can deal. Right now, Denver is at about .500 ... so i'm guessing its anywhere from #15-20. Good enough to get the likes of Ager, Gray, Dean, Diaz. 

I'm guessing its:
Artest+Lorbek
FOR
Peterson+Bonner+Denver1st


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

PacersguyUSA said:


> He'll be a freshman at The Ohio State University this time next year.


Man... my brain is farting big time... this whole time I was thinking the pick from Toronto would be two years from now... never made the date connection... I need some Redbull or something :biggrin:


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

changv10 said:


> Just fyi, we can't trade our own 1st rounder because we owe one to the Bobcats via the Cavs on a deal waaaaay back for Lamond Murray. The pick is protected till like 2008 ...
> Denver's pick we have from the Carter deal ... that's the only 1st round pick we can deal. Right now, Denver is at about .500 ... so i'm guessing its anywhere from #15-20. Good enough to get the likes of Ager, Gray, Dean, Diaz.
> 
> I'm guessing its:
> ...


That changes everything. No thanks.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

I think we can trade OUR pick to you conditional that we DON'T make the playoffs.

So either INDY gets it OR Charlotte gets it.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

I am getting all sorts of confused on this thread :biggrin:


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

One thing wrong with that rumour - it couldn't be the Raptors 2006 pick as we already owe a pick to Charlotte via Cleveland (lottery protected for a few more years). 

So it would have to be a draft day trade - which isn't likely at all, or its the Denver pick that they owe to us - which is likely.

I mean.. it couldn't be right if we gave you Denvers pick. Because that would be a straight up robbery. We get Artest for two decent players and a mid first round pick in one of the thinnest drafts in recent memory.. PLUS we keep our pick? Damn. Thats just not fair.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

vigilante said:


> One thing wrong with that rumour - it couldn't be the Raptors 2006 pick as we already owe a pick to Charlotte via Cleveland (lottery protected for a few more years).
> 
> So it would have to be a draft day trade - which isn't likely at all, or its the Denver pick that they owe to us - which is likely.
> 
> I mean.. it couldn't be right if we gave you Denvers pick. Because that would be a straight up robbery. We get Artest for two decent players and a mid first round pick in one of the thinnest drafts in recent memory.. PLUS we keep our pick? Damn. Thats just not fair.


You'ld be diggin' on it wouldn't ya :biggrin:


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

shookem said:


> Toronto has two picks, theirs, which will probably be in the top five and Denver's which could be anywhere really. It doesn't say which pick.


Raps can't trade their likely top 5 pick, seeing as they owe it to Charlotte already; unless you get into complicated deals to move it during the draft itself.

Whatever pick will be traded will most likely be the Denver pick, which is shaping around the 15-20 onwards range.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

I would lose alot of respect for Donnie and Bird if this idiotic rumor was true....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!*


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Sorry, don't see this happening. Even if we don't get a solid deal, i'm sure Walsh will get somebody who is capable of starting and helping our team at worst case senerio, don't forget, we're still fighting Miami and Detriot for the eastern conference title... and getting Mopete doesn't help us, and getting a 1st rounder is nice, but we're not rebuilding.

Wishful thinking...


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

jermaine7fan said:


> We all make mistakes... :biggrin:
> 
> He's still one bad mutha...



Yeah, I watched tonight's LN vs. Arlington game. It was the best outing from Oden I've ever seen. He got whatever he wanted in the post, often dunking, even with receive the ball on the outside of the post.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Well, it made it to the papers.

Toronto Sun: " You can add Toronto to the list of rumoured destinations for Indiana Pacers forward Ron Artest. A rumour making the rounds last night had the Pacers badboy and second-round pick Erazem Lorbek going to the Raptors for Morris Peterson, another roster player (potentially Matt Bonner) and a first-round pick."

http://torontosun.com/Sports/Basketball/2005/12/15/1354096-sun.html


----------



## jreywind (May 30, 2003)

This deal is one of the only ones that makes since to me. I think Mo Pete is a good player, not great, but a pretty good fit with the team. I do think you will see the Pacers nabbing some youth through the trade and a Toronto pick would be wasted for them anyway, so they might as well package it for someone good.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

I like this trade, a high pick plus Mo Pete as a good scorer, best trade I have seen yet.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

If Stephon Jackson can play the three, then it could be a good fit. It would probably mean more PT for Granger.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

Mo Pete stats...

13.2 ppg, 1.2 to, .73 spg, 0.05 bpg, 1.3 apg, 4.6 rpg, 76% ft, 38% 3s, 43% fg, 32 mpg



I was hoping Mo was a bit better defender... his offensive stats would not be as high here in Indy... is this the role player we need?


----------



## jreywind (May 30, 2003)

jermaine7fan said:


> Mo Pete stats...
> 
> 13.2 ppg, 1.2 to, .73 spg, 0.05 bpg, 1.3 apg, 4.6 rpg, 76% ft, 38% 3s, 43% fg, 32 mpg
> 
> ...


Great post, I think Mo Pete would actually post better stats here because his fg and three% would go up here (who is on Toronto anyway?). Don't know if this is who we are looking for, but I love the Draft Pick.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

jreywind said:


> Great post, I think Mo Pete would actually post better stats here because his fg and three% would go up here (who is on Toronto anyway?). Don't know if this is who we are looking for, but I love the Draft Pick.


 Draft pick is the key. Toronto is in the basement and if Donnie gets the no.1 overall, it's Rudy Gay time for the Pacers. YIKES


----------



## SPIN DOCTOR (Oct 31, 2002)

jreywind said:


> Great post, I think Mo Pete would actually post better stats here because his fg and three% would go up here (who is on Toronto anyway?). Don't know if this is who we are looking for, but I love the Draft Pick.


Most observers agree that Mo Petes stats have been padded this season, due to showcasing him for a trade, and the lack of team offense around him. But if you can swing a deal to get Mateen to run the point, you never Know.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

I don't think Mateen is even close to our answer... we don't need a fourth PG that won't get any minutes...

Probably the best stat from Mo... his turnovers per game... very low for playing 30 minutes at a gaurd spot... turnovers and rebounding have been our biggest weaknesses in games we have lost...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

That would be a really solid deal for the Pacers. Peterson is a great outside shooter, and even with Artest, the Raptors' pick would still be in the top 10 for sure.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> That would be a really solid deal for the Pacers. Peterson is a great outside shooter, and even with Artest, the Raptors' pick would still be in the top 10 for sure.



We'll pass...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!*


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> Draft pick is the key. Toronto is in the basement and if Donnie gets the no.1 overall, it's Rudy Gay time for the Pacers. YIKES





Damian Necronamous said:


> That would be a really solid deal for the Pacers. Peterson is a great outside shooter, and even with Artest, the Raptors' pick would still be in the top 10 for sure.


You fail to realize that Toronto's draft pick cannot be traded this year.


----------



## CB4Life (Dec 5, 2005)

its been confirmed on realgm that the raps can trade their pick under the condition that it only goes to the pacers if raps miss the playoffs; otherwise, it goes to charlotte. that was how ny was able to trade their pick even though it was owed to someone else.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

CB4Life said:


> its been confirmed on realgm that the raps can trade their pick under the condition that it only goes to the pacers if raps miss the playoffs; otherwise, it goes to charlotte. that was how ny was able to trade their pick even though it was owed to someone else.


Ah, I see.

That changes a lot. I'd still do it though.

With Artest on the Raptors, we won't be anywhere near the 1st pick, IMO.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

SPIN DOCTOR said:


> Most observers agree that Mo Petes stats have been padded this season, due to showcasing him for a trade, and the lack of team offense around him. But if you can swing a deal to get Mateen to run the point, you never Know.


nice spin. not true though. mo wasn't even starting at the start of the year. 

and once again, the raptors can't trade their own first round pick.


----------

